# BONE YARD SLINGSHOT



## crypter27

I gave this slingshot its name because of its bony appearance,I found it at a pharmacy it was being sold as a hard plastic dog bone but I knew at first sight it would make an eccelent pocket shooter,the attatchment is my version of the African wrap attachment style.


----------



## Kwala

Ha nice work mate. Shoot ok?


----------



## rockslinger

Nice find!


----------



## quarterinmynose

excellent!


----------



## Btoon84

Nice little shooter! I gotta be on the lookout for one of these!


----------



## Dayhiker

:king: I prolly wouldn't have looked at the label and thought they were starting to sell slingshots in that store. Cool. B)


----------



## PorkChopSling

Cool find, I love to find things like that at odd places.


----------



## crypter27

Kwala said:


> Ha nice work mate. Shoot ok?


Shoots good & thanks!


----------



## crypter27

rockslinger said:


> Nice find!


thanks ^_^


----------



## crypter27

Btoon84 said:


> Nice little shooter! I gotta be on the lookout for one of these!


I'm glad you like it,you'll never know what treasure you'll find out there. :thumbsup:


----------



## crypter27

PorkChopSling said:


> Cool find, I love to find things like that at odd places.


 :iagree:


----------



## crypter27

quarterinmynose said:


> excellent!


thanks


----------



## crypter27

Dayhiker said:


> :king: I prolly wouldn't have looked at the label and thought they were starting to sell slingshots in that store. Cool. B)


Haha,I thought that too! :lol:


----------



## treefork

Yes. I seen these at my local pet store and thought the same thing. There are virtually indestructible . A big dog can gnaw on this for a year.


----------



## crypter27

treefork said:


> Yes. I seen these at my local pet store and thought the same thing. There are virtually indestructible . A big dog can gnaw on this for a year.


 :iagree:


----------



## leon13

I hear a Dogge craying


----------



## crypter27

leon13 said:


> I hear a Dogge craying


Hahaha,good one man! :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigron

what store did you find it in if you don't mind me asking


----------



## treefork

They sell these where pet supplies are sold. They are called nylabones. Amazon has them for $5.99


----------



## crypter27

bigron said:


> what store did you find it in if you don't mind me asking


A local drug store thats kind of a mom & pop outfit.


----------



## crypter27

treefork said:


> They sell these where pet supplies are sold. They are called nylabones. Amazon has them for $5.99


It sounds good I might pick up some more. B)


----------



## BC-Slinger

treefork said:


> Yes. I seen these at my local pet store and thought the same thing. There are virtually indestructible . A big dog can gnaw on this for a year.


My pitty destroys them in no time 

Its really hard to find toys that can last the little bugger any longer. Chuck-it balls and rope toys seem to be the best.


----------



## crypter27

BC-Slinger said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. I seen these at my local pet store and thought the same thing. There are virtually indestructible . A big dog can gnaw on this for a year.
> 
> 
> 
> My pitty destroys them in no time
> 
> Its really hard to find toys that can last the little bugger any longer. Chuck-it balls and rope toys seem to be the best.
Click to expand...

I'm sorry to hear that,I like dogs they are truely mans best friend & I hope you can get one of these dog bones in the future. ^_^


----------



## Flatband

Yeah Crypt,we think alike. I did that with one of my Yorkies little bones a few years ago. Could not resist the shape-it just called to me-Slingshot Slingshot!!!Great slingshot minds think alike!


----------



## crypter27

Flatband said:


> Yeah Crypt,we think alike. I did that with one of my Yorkies little bones a few years ago. Could not resist the shape-it just called to me-Slingshot Slingshot!!!Great slingshot minds think alike!


So true brother,I'll see you at the tournament. :wave: ^_^


----------



## Dr J

Interesting find! I keep looking at paint brush handles to make SS.


----------



## crypter27

Dr J said:


> Interesting find! I keep looking at paint brush handles to make SS.


I've never thought of that one,come to think of it. Thats a good idea!


----------



## Flatband

This is my rendition of the "Dogbone slingshot"


----------



## crypter27

Flatband said:


> This is my rendition of the "Dogbone slingshot"


Wow man thats really good! :king: :king: :king:


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

Nice! What is used for the fork attatchment? i cant tell if it is string or not..

SMS


----------



## crypter27

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> Nice! What is used for the fork attatchment? i cant tell if it is string or not..
> 
> SMS


Good question,its wrapped with nylon twine & for extra hold its wrapped over with plastic string thats made from plastic grocery store bags stretched out into string the stuff wraps pretty tightly. I use it allot in my slingshot attatchments! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Deltaboy1984

Cool find time to go to petsmart.


----------



## crypter27

Deltaboy1984 said:


> Cool find time to go to petsmart.


COOL :wave:


----------



## G30

Love the bone shapes great lookin slinger


----------



## crypter27

G30 said:


> Love the bone shapes great lookin slinger


thanks man


----------



## Cervantes

Nice find. I need to put my thinking cap on and keep my eyes open.


----------



## TSM

Slingshot stuff is everywhere, if you have the eye for it. I love it and the idea of using "other" materials.


----------



## matthiasdaues

Dr J said:


> Interesting find! I keep looking at paint brush handles to make SS.


Seems to work well: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26856-cheap-n-easy/


----------



## Jolli4688

Cant believe I never thought about that!

I know the dogs got one somewhere, must find it!


----------



## crypter27

Jolli4688 said:


> Cant believe I never thought about that!
> 
> I know the dogs got one somewhere, must find it!


Seek and yee shal find :wave:


----------



## danmakesshooters

im in disbelief about that! perfect shooter!


----------



## crypter27

danmakesshooters said:


> im in disbelief about that! perfect shooter!


Believe it brother


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Great idea. Tough for fork hits too.


----------



## crypter27

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Great idea. Tough for fork hits too.


That it is! B) B) B)


----------



## HP Slingshots

Cool, nice job 

-EpicAussie888


----------



## crypter27

EpicAussie888 said:


> Cool, nice job
> 
> -EpicAussie888


Thanks EpicAussie888 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## HOE

It's way better as a man's toy.


----------



## crypter27

HOE said:


> It's way better as a man's toy.





HOE said:


> It's way better as a man's toy.


That it is! :king: :king: :king:


----------



## lunasling

Lol yea I was lookin in the local stores haven't spotted one yet in the pet department .


----------



## lunasling

Lol yea I was lookin in the local stores haven't spotted one yet in the pet department .


----------



## crypter27

I hope you find one ,I guess I got lucky LOL!


----------



## lunasling

Still tryin to hunt one down localy !


----------



## wll

lunasling said:


> Still tryin to hunt one down localy !


Have never seen one in a store, always on amazon or ebay ........ be sure to get the medium one, the Wolf model is way to big.

wll


----------



## crypter27

Thanks for the info!


----------



## wll

wll said:


> lunasling said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still tryin to hunt one down localy !
> 
> 
> 
> Have never seen one in a store, always on amazon or ebay ........ be sure to get the medium one, the Wolf model is way to big.
> 
> wll
Click to expand...

Ordered a 25lb model - Already named it " MY DOGGONE SHOOTER" ;- )

wll


----------



## wll

Got my small "DogGone" sling in, drilled a hole for a lanyard and set her up, she shoots pretty well.









Loaded up with looped 1745's I had lying around and a couple of 1/2" steelies next to her.

wll


----------



## lunasling

Outstanding! Wll, enjoy.

"May the Fork be with you ".


----------



## crypter27

AWESOME


----------



## Deltaboy1984

Been looking but I got two cedar forks that been drying for 2 years I need to get to work on.


----------



## crypter27

cool


----------



## colton200456

Can you tell me the name of it? I have been searching for it on Amazon.


----------



## lunasling

Colton

Its called a nylabone !


----------



## wll

wll said:


> Got my small "DogGone" sling in, drilled a hole for a lanyard and set her up, she shoots pretty well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nylabone Done sm.png
> 
> Loaded up with looped 1745's I had lying around and a couple of 1/2" steelies next to her.
> 
> wll


Might add that this set up is shooting 3/8" steel at about 275fps and 1/2" steel in the 230ish range .... not to bad for a "Junk Yard Dog".

I had posted that this was 1745, but not sure, It may be 1842 ?

wll


----------



## Larry Bourgeois

Btoon84 said:


> Nice little shooter! I gotta be on the lookout for one of these!


+1 on that buddy!  lb


----------



## crypter27

Larry Bourgeois said:


> Btoon84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice little shooter! I gotta be on the lookout for one of these!
> 
> 
> 
> +1 on that buddy!  lb
Click to expand...

thanks


----------



## fred45

I did that and gave it up in a trade, I just picked one up a week or so ago, have to keep it away from the Rottie


----------



## crypter27

fred45 said:


> I did that and gave it up in a trade, I just picked one up a week or so ago, have to keep it away from the Rottie


*awesome*


----------



## BushpotChef

Very cool man!


----------



## crypter27

BushpotChef said:


> Very cool man!


*thanks*


----------

